# November 14th, 2008 - GQ left



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I do remember when you lost GQ. I know exactly what your're going through. We had a loss just a few days after you. This coming Tuesday, the 17th, will be exactly one year since our cat, Max, left us unexpectedly. I'm totally dreading the day. It was one of the worst days of my life when we woke up in the morning and found him in our living room and he was no longer with us. We buried him in nice spot in our backyard. He had been completely fine the night before and never acted as though he was sick. He was an indoor cat just like all of our cats our and he was always healthy, or at least we thought. He was just a month away from turning 7. I have had cats my entire life, but Max was the first cat that DH and I got together as a couple. He was such a unique cat with one of the greatest personalities. He was almost like a little dog and would always follow us around and sleep right between us in the bed. It's hard to believe that it will have been a year. I still think about him every single day. I don't cry anymore either, but there have been times when I have felt like it while thinking about him and wondering if we could have somehow prevented his death. Ever since then, I have been _extra_ paranoid about all of our pet's health and I keep dreading the thought of losing another one. I know it's not good to be like that all the time, but I can't help it!

We now have 4 cats (we added 2 more after Max), the 2 dogs, and a new puppy coming this winter, but Max will always be a huge part of me just like GQ will always be a part of you. You're not alone!

Now I feel like crying. :doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've actually been wondering where you went and hoping you would come back and share your boys new pictures.

I'm sorry this day is so hard *big hugs*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My heart breaks for you. I know how hard it is for missing your heart dog. I love all my guys but my Beau was a special guy. Know that G is looking down and telling all of the pups at the bridge what a great Mom you were and how much he was loved. Know that when he passed you were with him, in his heart. 
((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Even though we know that an anniversary date is approaching and we think we will be prepared for it , it still manages to hit hard and hurt like hell, but I think that because it hurts so much shows just how much we loved them.

They say that time heals
But that is only partly true
For if time healed we would forget
And that we will never do

Run free and sleep softly GQ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Iloveg*

ILOVEG

I am sorry about G and I relate to what you said. When I lost my Gizmo and Munchin, I tried NOT TO THINK about it and I just got involved with my Smooch and Snobear-it has worked for me.

If it's any consolation we've been there when we had to put Gizmo and Munchkin to sleep and it's VERY HARD that way to. Bottom line is I know that G knows you love him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs from here too....My Heart Dog waits for me also. It's been almost 3 years. Some days it seems like yesterday he was here by my side and other days it feels like a lifetime ago. 

Hope you find each new day a little better than the last.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I know this day is hard as I will be doing the same thing in about 2months. Just remember all the great memories you have with him and that you WILL see him again someday. May all of our furbabies at the bridge keep each other company until our reunion with them. All of my thoughts and prayers are with on on this day.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, Im preparing myself - thanks guys - I know you guys know......and that really really helps........it is amazing how we are still affecting so long after.....I love it BeauShel when you say "heart dog" you were the first one that I ever saw say that and it really is so true - I think we prepare ourselves when we try to fill that gap with new puppies - NOT that we love them any less, but it's like an internal fear to go through that again, although I know it will be just as hard - I guess when It's your first true love with a pup (I know that sounds dramatic) you don't know any better and you are just so open to let them in your heart....and you just don't know what's to come years later - I now know - and it sucks.....I just love this place, always makes me feel better especially to see the familiar names that had such wisdom and heartfelt sorrow for me then, and now again- YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST.....xoxox


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thinking of you at this difficult time . . .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thinking*

Thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kristie, I don't believe you ever get over their loss, you simply learn to live with it. While your heart is still broken and may always be, you likely wouldn't trade the great joy you had with GQ for the alternative, never having had him at all. That's how you get through the moments or hours or days of abject sorrow....remembering the joy. Wishing you peace on this sad anniversary.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember this like it was yesterday. Your loss of GQ, and how you lost him, really hit hard. I hate it that it happened the way it did, you and GQ deserved so much more. I know you'll never get over it, Kristie. But you go on, somehow. You are my inspiration, but my heart breaks for you still. I'm so sorry -- I hate to even say that, it sounds so empty, just the words. But what I feel for your loss, I can't put into words.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I remember this like it was yesterday. Your loss of GQ, and how you lost him, really hit hard. I hate it that it happened the way it did, you and GQ deserved so much more. I know you'll never get over it, Kristie. But you go on, somehow. You are my inspiration, but my heart breaks for you still. I'm so sorry -- I hate to even say that, it sounds so empty, just the words. But what I feel for your loss, I can't put into words.
> 
> {{{hugs}}}


thanks Jo -

Thanks, you just made me cry  xoxo ......I ended up not having such a bad day - He died at 4:30 in the morning so I couldnt' or would'nt go to sleep until then last night - and ofcourse cried myself to sleep after - but I woke up today feeling at peace for some reason - very wierd....I am just so grateful that we 'got' each other on the day we met! I dunno, I think he was flying around me all day today - doing divebombs in the backyard - I just felt him around all day.....heheh- Im going crazy !!!

xoxoxo to all


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you felt peace today because GQ wants you to feel peace. You didn't deserve what happened, it wasn't your fault, and GQ adored you, I know it.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss, we KNOW how you felt.
Like you, we loss our Beau 13 months ago (10/11). He would have been 7 today.


----------

